# My new 2012 Roubaix s-works



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Group Ultegra 6700 compact 50/34
Cassette 11/28
Wheels Mavic kysrium SL
Michelin Pro race 3 tyres
Look Keo 2 max pedales
Garmin edge 500 counter.


----------



## hui (Jan 11, 2011)

very nice indeed..! my sworks tarmac sl4 is arriving early march, doing a sram red build, dura ace c24 wheels and ritchey wcs bar...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful! I like that color scheme very much!
Hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats !
Love the black and green !!!
Not crazy about the green sidewalls of the tires. I personally would have used plain black to emphasize the cool frame.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Enjoy it for many safe and joyful miles. Congrats


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice..
What are your riding impressions so far?
Congrats!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice rig but makes me think of Tron


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice and nicely equipped.... but always photograph the bike with the crankset facing the camera.


----------



## floorguy724 (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome bike man!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Awsome ride !! What saddle are you using ?


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Its a Specialized Romin evo comp gel, only 5 rides so far seems comfortable.


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

My first impressions are feels like it wants to go fast, extremely smooth ride. Climbs without effort and hold the road on downs and corners at speed. Its a real pleasure to ride....


----------

